# WiFi works, but not ethernet. New router, new cable. Does not work on other devices



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

I've tried ethernet on my PS3, and two other computers to no avail. The WiFi works flawlessly, but i get unidentified network when i plug the ethernet cable in. I've been looking for a solution for the last five days and I still can't wrap my head around this fucking problem.

WiFi works with anything, but the threaded wont work with anything. Including this computer, my PS3, a MacBook Pro and an old laptop with XP on it. This computer (my main)
uses windows 7 x64 ultimate. I just get 169.x.x.x and unidentified network.

I called the ISP which gave me a new router, but still nothing! So i got fed up and went a bought one on my own. A Netgear N300, but that didn't work either 

I've googled and tried everything except sacrificing a goat..

HELP!


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 24, 2011)

maybe dhcp is dissabled


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

Well i can't get into the router the ISP sent me since it's locked, but the one I bought i made damn sure to enable it.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 24, 2011)

have you checked how many dhcp ip's the router can assign?

this is an odd problem...


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

There was 2-3 devices/PC's using it tops at the time this problem first became apparent, and the router/modem (it's one of those combined) has four cat5 ports, so I seriously doubt that's the problem.
And it's one of those cheap ones the ISP gives you that first gave me the problem. The Netgear didn't solve this either. And then the ISP gave me a new one, and I still had the same problem.
Wireless works, wired does not. A friend of my mothers asked if he could use the wifi, and i said sure, and gave him the ssid and key. Shortly after it just died. Had it been that specific router, it should not have happened with the new one, and certainly not with the store bought one.
I'm confounded..


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 24, 2011)

how did another router not help the problem? same issue?


it sounds like a DHCP issue,(except for the fact Wi Fi seems to work) what sort of modem/router is the ISP router? exact model / brand. ADSL or Cable?

have you tried all the usual passwords to get into the router?


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 24, 2011)

how many wifi devices can you have successfully connected at the same time?


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

"Inteno X5671A" I think it's the same as Xavi X5671A..


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 24, 2011)

are you able to navigate to the ISPs router login page?


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

No.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 24, 2011)

with your device connected VIA Wifi, open up command prompt..

type in IPCONFIG 
press enter.


now scroll up until you find the Default Gateway IP address, this should be the IP you need to log into the router.


open Internet explorer (some browsers have problems with routers) and nagivate to the gateway IP address.


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

As I wrote previously, I just get 169'd... And my phone/PS3 just says it's recived ip/gateway and dns automatically, it doesn't specify. So there is no way to know. Maybe i should just go back to the Netgear one, read the manual twice. At least that one i can connect to.

edit/ http://www.netgear.se/Products/Wire...orkandPlay/DGN2200.aspx?detail=Specifications


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 24, 2011)

if you can use that router INSTEAD of the ISPs router, then yes that will help.


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

Let's hope my mighty 3G connection holds up.. Since om in the 60 mbit connection right now..
I'm gonna go plug the netgear one in. Just a sec..


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 24, 2011)

once you connect the new router, you will need to setup the ISP settings such as User name and Password.


also verify DHCP is enabled.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 24, 2011)

it might help to hit the reset butotn on the router so make everything go back to factory default.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> it might help to hit the reset butotn on the router so make everything go back to factory default.



this+1


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

Well the routers automatic config just tells me "static ip detected".. which is weird cause i have dynamic. Or should have anyway.

edit/ This is what the ISP gave me.. http://www.inteno.se/files/Data sheet  X5671.pdf
But if im not mistaken the routing function is disabled. Or so I've heard.

Anyway, i just got of the phone with them and they knew nothing as usual. They were gonna sent some technician or whatever. But it's not like internet isn't working, it's just the damn router that wont give me an ip through cable.
Not even a new one. And the netgear one is telling me "static ip detected" and at least with that one i can confirm that dhcp is enabled.

edit/ Also, I asked the lady with the ISP if I had been assigned static by mistake, but i had not. Or so she told. And really, the problem remains.. I can connect with WiFi, so.. Ughh.. I'm lost in this mess..
Why would the wireless assign ip's but not the wired. It does NOT make any logic what so ever! And a new router modem and everything.. The store bought one don't even get the wifi to work..


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 24, 2011)

the thing that gets me is that you have the same problem with another router...

even if your isp required you to manually input your external ip settings into your router, the routing should still work, just not the internet. you're saying its the other way around. wierd!


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

I know! I'm banging my head in the wall.. I have one trick left up my sleeve though.. I just noticed my PS3 unlike my phone displays the gateway. So I figured I'll try to configure my computer old school with static gateway, and possibly ip just to see what happens.. I'll get back in a few..

edit/ Didn't work.. Same exact config as my PS3, but still all i get is unidentified network..


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 24, 2011)

i dont suppose you have a modem (not modem/router, just a modem) laying around do you?


----------



## The_Ish (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't... And strange just got a whole lot stranger.. I put the PS3's ip config into my PC. Turned off the PS3.. Nothing, ok so now i turn my PS3 back on again just to double check.. And the GATEWAY has changed? How the hell is that even possible?

edit/ Well i just copied the gateway, net mask and dns from the ps3's config. Gave the PC another last digit on the ip, and guess what... NOTHING  In fact, i can't even get into the router/modem on the gateway ip..

Thanks for all the input you guys, but I'm giving up now.. Unless someone knows a good exorcist, that would be the next logical step in solving this problem it seems.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 24, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Unless someone knows a good exorcist, that would be the next logical step in solving this problem it seems.



nah dude, you got it all wrong



The_Ish said:


> I've googled and tried everything except sacrificing a goat..



you just need to get a really really big goat, thats all.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 28, 2011)

The_Ish did you get this resolved?


----------



## revdrw (Jun 21, 2013)

*Same Problem, Go Figure*

I have same problem WIFI Works, not ethernet. I have a MacBook Pro and a Dell WIN 7. I replaced the *wifi access point, and for several days, it worked*! But then about a week later, I can still connect wifi just fine with all devices, but not ethernet.  DID you ever get yours figured out?  Frustrated in Hobart

New WI-FI Router  Lynksys N900 Model # EA4500-NP  NEW/Replaced MOdem
Modem Motorola Surfboard SB5101U


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 21, 2013)

Does your router have static DHCP???


----------



## Arun G Arali (Mar 31, 2015)

guys, I had the exact same problem for the last two days. Two different routers, factory reset and all that. The one thing that did the trick was to change the START IP ADDRESS in the DHCP SERVER SETTINGS to 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.1.1
Hope this helps the ones who face similar problems in the future and the ones whose past problems haven't resolved yet.


----------

